# Installing new carpet. My color code is T. Need help?



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

The interior for my car is T which is Black. But my carpet is more of a gray color than black. My aunt that owned this car spilled a lot of whisky sour's in it. I found a web site for auto carpet but their black is black. Give me some interior decorating on which color I need for gray metallic 300 nt

http://www.autotrimsupply.com/CUTPILE.html


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

8935 Aquatic Blue looks pretty similar to my "black" T carpet.


----------

